# Personal Chef



## Chef_Graham (Oct 7, 2018)

How do you actually go about getting clients for personal chef gigs? I'm slowly working on building up everything to get into this side of business but that's one of the biggest details I can't really figure out.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Put up bulletins in grocery stores or churches or any public board that people use. That's the old school way. You could join a facebook or other social media group that's local and make your services known and/or start your own social media page. If your friends or family have an event coming up, you could offer to cook for free or at a reduced cost to get your name out there. You could make up fliers and go around to various businesses, especially this time of year when everyone is planning their holiday parties. Don't skip over the medical offices, especially dentists and oral surgeons. A young, talented cook who used to work for me makes a very nice living as a personal chef for a medical practice. You could also start a webpage that features your style of cooking and the services you plan to offer.

Good luck.


----------



## vmatt2148 (Oct 14, 2018)

where do you live? There are many personal chef agencies that service mostly NY, Palm Beach/ Miami, California areas, as well as others. You just have to put in a bit of work to showcase your strengths and resume...pic of you, your food, your resume, your salary requirements, etc. Then, Sit and Wait. But in the meantime, setting up a profile on Thumbtack is great for immediate gigs. Good luck!


----------



## Chef_Graham (Oct 7, 2018)

Alright, See I didn't think about any of these ideas. I figured there are agencies but that's an area im still learning about. I live in Daytona Beach, FL. by the way. The dental idea i like.  I did brag to my dentist about being a badass cook last time we had a sit down to see about getting my wisdoms removed.


----------



## abdiel (Jan 6, 2013)

I would second the idea that having a personal web page is a huge benefit in terms of your appeal and credibility. It doesn't have to be excessive, just look professional and contain some personal info/experience, food photos, services provided, etc. Squarespace and pixpa are easy to use. 

Instead of a staffing agency, try listing yourself on online platforms to connect with clients. Tableathome, takeachef, meetup, airbnb experiences, cozymeal, bigcitychefs, hireachef . . . there are a bunch out there.

Another option is to start teaching cooking classes at a place like sur la table and make personal connections to build on. I know one personal chef who started that way and it took him about a year to meet enough clients to transition to having a full-time clients.

Hope that helps.


----------

